# What is the deal with the front page? It keeps coming up messed up...



## cayenne (Dec 20, 2013)

Is there someone messing with the CSS on the front / home page or something? It keeps coming up really borked at times...right now, looks like some sort of custom mobile interface, but I'm on a regular computer with browser....

Seems either someone is messing with the site that shouldn't be, or someone is going testing on the live site rather than a test one??



cayenne


----------



## longtallkarl (Dec 20, 2013)

glad it's not just me that's experiencing the weird cr homepage!

-k


----------



## cayenne (Dec 20, 2013)

longtallkarl said:


> glad it's not just me that's experiencing the weird cr homepage!
> 
> -k



Yep, it's been off and on different days and times this week.

Looks like it is back to normal again now for the time being... 

C


----------



## noncho (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope this will never come back, it was awful...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 20, 2013)

It should be sorted now, we jumped the gun on a backend update. We should have waited for the inevitable patches.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 20, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> It should be sorted now, we jumped the gun on a backend update. We should have waited for the inevitable patches.





I was guessing it was something like that....my Firefox on a regular computer...sure was looking like a mobile device page there for a bit!!



Glad to have it back on normal!

C


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 21, 2013)

Another problem is that the reply and quote functions do not work on all the pages.


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 21, 2013)

Another problem is that the reply and quote functions do not work on all the pages.


----------

